# Profinet, IM151-3 im Netzwerk keine Verbindung



## bra_elo (25 Februar 2011)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe bei der Projektierung einer Anlage.
Zum Aufbau:
Als Master eine CPU315-2 mit einem CP-343-1(343-1EX30-0XE0), daran direkt angebunden 4x IM151-3 ET200S(151-3AA23-0AB0) und 1x TP177B, 1x IM151-3 und ein TP177B ist über das Office Netzwerk ca. 200m entfernt angeschlossen.

Zum Problem:
Der Datenaustausch zwischen den direkt angebundenen Stationen ist kein Problem. Die übers Netzwerk angebundene IM lässt sich beim direkten Anschluss am PG den namen vergeben, aber bekommt keine IP Adresser zugewiesen. Vom Netzwerkanschluss der ET300 lässt sich die Sation auch nciht erreichen.


----------



## centipede (25 Februar 2011)

Ist ein Router dazwischen?


----------



## bra_elo (28 Februar 2011)

Also das ist ein Firmennetzwerk, und es wird dann wohl über den Router laufen.


----------



## centipede (28 Februar 2011)

Dann ist es klar, Profinet ist nicht routingfähig!


----------



## bra_elo (28 Februar 2011)

Das Touchpanel an dem Strang erreiche ich. hab ich sonst eine möglichkeit außer ein weiteres Netzwerkkabel zu ziehen ?


----------



## centipede (28 Februar 2011)

Das Touchpanel wird aber kein PN Device sein, sondern einfache S7 Kommunikation.
Bei PN ist ein Teil auch routingfähig, aber wenn es um Datenaustausch geht ist es vorbei mit Routing.


----------



## bra_elo (28 Februar 2011)

er soll ja eine feste IP bekommen. So wie es aussieht weißt der Pouter dem IM151-3 automatisch eine IP zu. Hab ich dann keine andere möglichkeit als ein neus kabel zu ziehen ?


----------



## netmaster (28 Februar 2011)

Hängt die SPS und die IMs im gleichen Netz also alle z.B. 192.168.10.xxx?
Dann häng ein IM direkt an deinen Laptop und weiß ihm eine IP-Adresse zu die nicht im Bereich des DHCP liegen.


----------



## centipede (1 März 2011)

Habe mich nochmals etwas schlau gemacht ;-).
Das mit dem nicht routingfähig stimmt nicht ganz. Da habe ich mich geirrt.
Dein Problem könnte dann tatsächlich die Adressvergabe durch den Controler sein, diese funktioniert nicht über Subnetzgrenzen hinweg.
Das DCP Protokoll ist hier anscheinend nicht routingfähig.

Der DHCP wird dem Device eine Adresse zuweisen, die nicht mit der Projektierten übereinstimmt.
Entweder du bringst den DHCP dazu dem Device über die MACadresse eine identische IP zu vergeben oder du probierst es so wie Netmaster es beschrieb.
Du könntest auch mit "Zielsystem-Ethernetteilnehmer bearbeiten" einen Adresse vergeben, diese funktioniert auch über Subnetze hinweg.

Mit den IP Vergaben muss man bei PN Devices aufpassen. Sie sind nicht Nullspannungsfest, einzig der Devicename ist fest hinterlegt.
Der Controler vergibt bei jedem Neuanlauf wieder neu die projektieren IP Adresse.
Wenn du die zweite oder dritte Methode versuchst ist nach einem Netzausfall das Device nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------

